# American wants to try some capital flight



## NDP (4 December 2009)

Hi, All,

I am interested in investing abroad in individual shares rather than through U.S. based ETFs.  I am having a tough time finding data on companies with which to calculate P/E ratios, etc ... none of which is difficult in the U.S.

For example, are there any ranking systems available to individual investors at a reasonable price, covering, for example, European or Asia-Pac stocks?

Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------

